# all text based msn not working...



## routers (Jan 26, 2009)

All text based MSN clients not working. Development important.

pebrot
centericq
ccmsn


and other MSN clients (text based) will not login with the new MSN protocol. Delete ports or update.


----------



## marius (Jan 27, 2009)

Feel free to post some error messages.


----------



## DemoDoG (Jan 27, 2009)

IÂ´m using finch as terminal msn client and itÂ´s working perfectly. Pebrot is abandoned a long time ago.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 20, 2010)

I use cantericq. Is not displaying properly. Finch too. All text based msn look too bad and I have none idea what is wrong!


----------



## DemoDoG (Apr 6, 2011)

I installed old pebrot yesterday and I still think it's the best terminal MSN client. It's unfortunate that development stopped. Any other people using it or another text based MSN client?


----------

